# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thiên đường mua sắm Singapore - du lịch singapore

## danghung

*Nói  Singapore thiên đường shopping quả thật không ngoa. Nội mỗi km2  của quốc đảo này cũng là điểm tọa lạc của vô vàn cửa tiệm.                         
*

_Vào thời điểm này, các mặt hàng có thể giảm tới 70%_

Shopping  có lẽ đã trở thành văn hóa của người Sing, với các khu phố  mua sắm Orchard Road, Chinatown và Bugis hay những cửa tiệm lớn  dưới ga tàu điện ngầm ở quận City Hall,… Người Sing thậm chí  còn tổ chức ra tháng khuyến mại Great Singapore Sale. Vào thời  điểm này, các mặt hàng có thể giảm tới 70%, công dân và khách  du lịch cũng có thể mua sắm tới quá 12h đêm. Quả là một trải  nghiệm thú vị!



_Toàn cảnh khu trung tâm mua sắm
_
Với  tư cách là khách du lịch nước ngoài, bạn sẽ được hưởng ưu  đãi mua hàng miễn thuế tại Singapore. 7% thuế Hàng hóa và Dịch  vụ (GST) sẽ được trả lại tại các văn phòng chuyên trách hoặc  tại  sân bay Changi trước giờ xuất cảnh. Điều kiện: mỗi hóa đơn  mua hàng phải trên 100 đô Singapore, áp dụng cho từng hóa đơn  riêng lẻ hoặc nhiều nhất 3 hóa đơn mua hàng cùng 1 ngày tại 1  shop.



_Với tư cách là khách du lịch nước ngoài, bạn sẽ được hưởng ưu đãi mua hàng miễn thuế tại Singapore
_
Là  trung tâm tài chính lớn trong khu vực, các  ngân hàng tại  Singapore cung cấp đầy đủ các dịch vụ đổi tiền, hệ thống ATM  và thanh toán tiền phủ sóng toàn cầu cho khách du lịch quốc  tế. Các ngân hàng tại đây cũng làm việc ngoài giờ để phục vụ  nhu cầu khách hàng mọi thời điểm.


_
Hệ thống ATM và thanh toán tiền phủ sóng toàn cầu cho khách du lịch quốc tế
_
Orchard  Road là nơi tất cả khách du lịch đều đến shopping khi du lịch  Sing. Được mệnh danh là thiên đường shopping, quận Orchard Road là  dãy nối tiếp dãy, hàng nối tiếp hàng những cửa tiệm bán đủ  các thứ đồ: từ những nhãn hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng thế  giới cho tới thời trang đường phố bình dân, từ những bộ cánh  thời thượng nhất cho tới những trang phục mang hơi hướm cổ  điển… Bạn cũng có thể mua rất nhiều DVD, sách, đồ điện tử và  đồ ăn tại đây.



_Orchard Road là nơi tất cả khách du lịch đều đến shopping khi du lịch Sing_

Khu  City Hall và Marina Bay không chỉ nổi tiếng về phương diện lịch  sử, 2 khu này cũng có khá nhiều cửa tiệm đáng ghé qua. Dân mê  công nghệ có thể tới Funan DigitalLife Mall để sắm những đồ  điện tử đời mói nhất. Trong khi đó những tín đồ thời trang có  thể tới Suntec City hoặc Marina Square.


Bugis  vốn là khu lai vãng của dân đồng tính nhưng sau một thời gian  “dọn dẹp” kỹ càng đã trở thành khu mua sắm chính của dân teen.  Một chuỗi cửa hàng cũ đã được sửa sang lại, lắp đặt điều  hòa và thường được gọi với cái tên Bugis Junction. Nếu muốn mua  đồ giá rẻ, bạn có thể tới thăm chợ Bugis Street.



_Nếu muốn mua đồ giá rẻ, bạn có thể tới thăm chợ Bugis Street

_Chinatown  hiện vẫn còn lưu giữ nhiều giá trị Trung Hoa truyền thống,  với chuỗi các cửa tiệm bán đồ thủ công, quần áo, trang sức  và thuốc. Tại phố Smith Street và Trengganu Street, bạn có thể  mua bán những món hàng kỷ niệm với giá phải chăng, mặc cả  thoải mái.


_Khu Chinatown tấp nập, thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch_

Tại  Little India - nơi tập trung dân cư người Ấn Độ - bạn có thể  chiêm ngưỡng và mua bán các loại gia vị, trang sức, quần áo,  vải và hàng thủ công truyền thống của Ân Độ. Mustafa Centre ở  cuối đường Serangoon Road là nơi tập trung rất nhiều đồ điện tử  giá rẻ.



_Little India là nơi bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng các giá trị văn hóa truyền thống Ấn Độ
_
Holland  Village là trung tâm văn hóa không chính thức của dân nhập cư  tại Singapore. Nơi này cung cấp các dịch vụ mua sắm và giải  trí theo phong cách Tây phương lẫn Đông phương.
Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch singapore

----------


## ad1

Singapore Một thiên đương mua sắm của Châu Á

----------

